# Animal Crossing: New Leaf



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Let's make this the spot for general AC discussion and friend-code trading! I know I'm not the only one that loves this series here, right? Plus, I'd feel more comfortable chilling with SASers.

(I don't remember my code since I've never used it yet.)


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I plan on getting it as soon as possible. I was disappointed by city folk, but the reviews for new leaf are very encouraging. The only site that didn't give it a really good review was destructoid, but they suck anyway so I don't care what they have to say.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

It's out now via eShop, but I'm old-fashioned so I'll just drive over to a retailer tomorrow for a hard copy. :boogie


----------



## Hydro22 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's coming out this Friday where I live and I've got it pre-ordered. Can't wait to get it, hope it doesn't distract me too much because I've got to do science revision XD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

What exactly is animal crossing? Always see it around but never played it myself.


----------



## blim (Jun 9, 2013)

@ijoe
it's like a virtual life, probably like a tamagotchi except it's in a bigger scale.
anyways, i have always failed to enjoy all the previous series. but i hope this time it'll work for me


--i just bought it thru eshop,will post my code as soon as i got one. just started my day one. so far everything looks good


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ahhh I use to be obsessed with animal crossing! :clap I really need to go pick me up a copy soon...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

blim said:


> @ijoe
> it's like a virtual life, probably like a tamagotchi except it's in a bigger scale.
> anyways, i have always failed to enjoy all the previous series. but i hope this time it'll work for me
> 
> --i just bought it thru eshop,will post my code as soon as i got one. just started my day one. so far everything looks good


Oh I've never used tamagochi but I get what you mean. Never really tried games like that before, probably won't for a while since it doesn't seem like my kind of thing (although I've said this about a lot of things I later on enjoy).


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm dying to get it , but since I don't have the money to buy or the game I probably have to wait until Christmas which will be torture for me. It looks so awesome though from what I've seen of the game plays


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Oh I've never used tamagochi but I get what you mean. Never really tried games like that before, probably won't for a while since it doesn't seem like my kind of thing (although I've said this about a lot of things I later on enjoy).


It's certainly worth a try. I don't like The Sims, but I love Animal Crossing for a life-sim game. The characters are just too darn cute, (which might be up your ally based on your avatar  )


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh man.. so much nostalgia. 

Unfortunately, I don't have a 3DS.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> It's certainly worth a try. I don't like The Sims, but I love Animal Crossing for a life-sim game. The characters are just too darn cute, (which might be up your ally based on your avatar  )


I'll probably try the DS version first if I ever do decide to play it - which is currently at the same price as new leaf. It's true that I have a penchant for the overly cute though,  so who knows? I'll probably be playing it after I finish Chrono Trigger (if I finish chrono trigger that is).


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I just started mine.

I've had every version so far. My Wii town has been abandoned for a while, Animal Crossing works better on a handheld for me., my DS town was quite lively until I lost my copy.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've wanted to give this series a try, but I'm afraid of it, only because I know that if I get into it, I'm going to end up wasting countless hours in it.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I let my brother play and he's soaked into how deep the clothes customization is.


----------



## blim (Jun 9, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I've wanted to give this series a try, but I'm afraid of it, only because I know that if I get into it, I'm going to end up wasting countless hours in it.


depending on how people play this out, but i think i would only spend most an hour a day, and ocassional checking during the day or night.
it's unlikely to waste too much time, unlike the objective based game.


----------



## blim (Jun 9, 2013)

is everyone having the same shopping district layout in their town?

there is this stupid stuff which i like to do, sitting on the bench on the left most part of the district overlooking the sea, it can't be only me right?


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

blim said:


> is everyone having the same shopping district layout in their town?
> 
> there is this stupid stuff which i like to do, sitting on the bench on the left most part of the district overlooking the sea, it can't be only me right?


Rightmost for me!


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Gonna pick it up later! 

I loved Wild World, was disappointed with City Folk. 
I also love that you can choose a town layout. I'd spend hours trying to get a layout with an island.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I got chased by a tarantula and flipped the **** out.

Oh and my friend code is: 3394-3660-3663


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone need a shovel or fishing rod? I can trade them for an axe.


----------



## blim (Jun 9, 2013)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I got chased by a tarantula and flipped the **** out.
> 
> Oh and my friend code is: 3394-3660-3663


mate here's my friend code.. 0447-5727-9749

i'm on gmt+8, shout at me if you see me online


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

blim said:


> mate here's my friend code.. 0447-5727-9749
> 
> i'm on gmt+8, shout at me if you see me online


Just registered ya.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

My FC is 4940-5428-1727. Loving the game so far, got stung by a jellyfish, scared the crap outta me.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's mine: 1134-7667-3258. I'll be shamelessly adding everyone who posts theirs here.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

I quite liked Animal Crossing: Wild World, but it quickly got lonely and boring, since I knew absolutely no one that played it too. 

so, how's New Leaf?


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I think this is my favorite Animal Crossing yet. 

It's a much improved, enhanced version of Wild World. You get used to the taller characters. I tried going back to Wild World and didn't remember the characters being midgets and the framerate so choppy. I also love how when you run, you don't pick up textures off the floor (I used to piss off a lot of people online by accidentally doing that). 

My friend code is 3738-0278-9793, if anyone wants to add me. 

Right now I'm just setting up my town. 
My fruit are pears and I'm seeking more fruit so feel free to trade. 
Also willing to trade for a slingshot/watering can/axe.

Let's get this virtual economy going~


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Loving the game, just unlocked the tropical island. I want to know where to get the slingshot? is it rare? it's always the fishing rod, net, and shovel the nookling junction sell.

btw, I'll add you guys if you don't mind. mine is 4398-9459-8881.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's some guides I pulled up:

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Tools
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/shop-unlock-guide/

Everyone just needs some time to start earning those bells and unlocking stuff, as the game just came out. Then things will eventually begin picking up speed, and everyone will have access to better stuff.


----------



## lenny4xo (Oct 22, 2012)

I just got it today and i love it. I still live in my tent, but if you want, my friend code is 3239 - 3183 - 8876


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Aw, i have a history with this series. Wonder if it's worthwhile buying the 3DS just for this game... Probably not.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Wonder if it's worthwhile buying the 3DS just for this game... Probably not.


Surely there are must be some other games you're interested in?
Keep in mind, the 3DS can also play DS games. 
Here's some games from my collection:

- Mario Kart 7
- Kingdom Hearts
- Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward
- Resident Evil: Revelations
- Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D

See also:
http://www.gamerankings.com/browse.html?site=3ds&cat=0&year=0&numrev=1&sort=0&letter=&search=


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

AlexSky said:


> Surely there are must be some other games you're interested in?
> Keep in mind, the 3DS can also play DS games.
> Here's some games from my collection:
> 
> ...


That's my town flag. Great VN.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

^ Ooh, I wanna see! I'll add you. (my friend code is a few posts above)

I also set my town tune to the Junes theme from Persona 4.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Enjoying the game so far but i only got it yesterday so i've still got a hell of a lot of setting up my town/home etc stuff to do, i hardly even have any furniture yet lol! Anyway, if anyone wants to add me, my friend code is: 0559-8101-4589.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

AlexSky said:


> Surely there are must be some other games you're interested in?
> Keep in mind, the 3DS can also play DS games.
> Here's some games from my collection:
> 
> ...


Well, i've been wanting to try Legend of Zelda and Kingdom Hearts, although i'm not familiar with the series.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

AlexSky said:


> ^ Ooh, I wanna see! I'll add you. (my friend code is a few posts above)
> 
> I also set my town tune to the Junes theme from Persona 4.


It's kinda crappy. I wish I could use the back of the shirt design I made: A large VLR with a Red Moon behind a Black L. The front is *supposed* to be gas mask Zero.

Oh and my brother beat my Bug Off score by three points while I was at work. There will be blood.


----------



## Mink (Sep 28, 2009)

Really loving the game! I thought I would share my code:

0146 9263 3781

Character Name: Mink
Town Name: Sendai
Local Fruit: Cherry


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Mink said:


> Really loving the game! I thought I would share my code:
> 
> 0146 9263 3781
> 
> ...


I've got Pears, Peaches, Lychees, and Bananas if you want to trade for some cherries.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay I've added every code listed so far.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow I feel like a moron. I bought a fake Great Statue. I read up about how to tell authentic from fakes in Redd's store and STILL bought one of his three fakes. Not sure why I thought the "palm facing up" meant the back of my hand.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Miyu said:


> I quite liked Animal Crossing: Wild World, but it quickly got lonely and boring, since I knew absolutely no one that played it too.
> 
> so, how's New Leaf?


I just recently bought a 3DS and Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I like it alot.

It's fun when I just need a game to pass the time when my family is hogging the PC or tv and I don't know what to do. Then again I always loved the Harvest Moon games as well as The Sims and this is somewhat similar. I like how I can start out with essentially nothing and grind enough to have what I want and make it look how I want, simple serious fun. :yes


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm saving for a 3DS. Definitely getting this game!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey i play animal crossing! My house isn't anything fancy, but i'm working my way to getting a castle! Also, fossils sell for a bunch of bells. And i'm not happy with the layout of my town, is there any way to change it?
feel free to add my friend code: 1091-7935-5615


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Wow I feel like a moron. I bought a fake Great Statue. I read up about how to tell authentic from fakes in Redd's store and STILL bought one of his three fakes. Not sure why I thought the "palm facing up" meant the back of my hand.



Damn! The amount of detail the developers put in for detecting real/fakes is amazing.



Tibble said:


> And i'm not happy with the layout of my town, is there any way to change it?


As far as I know, no. If you're unhappy with the layout/character name/character face/town name, you should restart until it's perfect for you. This is a slow game that builds upon days and days of progress, and it would suck to restart months of work because of it.

I just discovered the joys of going to the island at night to farm for beetles. They sell for a lot of bells! I've been hearing stories of some people making 300k in a single day.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I have heard a lot about this recently, and have considered buying a 3ds for it. I don't know if it would be worth it in the long run though >_<


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

AlexSky said:


> As far as I know, no. If you're unhappy with the layout/character name/character face/town name, you should restart until it's perfect for you. This is a slow game that builds upon days and days of progress, and it would suck to restart months of work because of it.
> 
> I just discovered the joys of going to the island at night to farm for beetles. They sell for a lot of bells! I've been hearing stories of some people making 300k in a single day.


Aww, i was hoping there would be an option later in the game to customize the town layout. I might just start over, I haven't made that much progress anyways 3:


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

look, there's a group!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/animal-crossing-new-leaf-1506/


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

Planting lots of fruit trees is good for making money. Apples sell for 500 each. You can also stack them on top of each other in your inventory to get bunches of 9.


----------



## suril (Feb 7, 2011)

I found Wild World not to be very satisfying after a short time. But that doesn't mean I wouldn't give New Leaf a chance. I just started yesterday, and I'm trying to resist the urge to rush tasks or play for hours. Seems like bee stings will be a regular occurrence for me since I'm obsessed with shaking those trees. I may even enjoy them....heheh.

AHh..thanks for the fruit stacking tip. By the way, you guys downloaded the 1st Best Buy spotpass item?

Friend Code: 1091-7580-7672
Bugg is my name.


----------



## blim (Jun 9, 2013)

haven't got a chance to visit any of your town,
anyway i have added everyone to the list, 

i will leave my town open when online, feel free to go in.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

So, I'm closely approaching the 100-hour mark on this game. Christ.

What's everyone's play time?


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Closed Book said:


> So, I'm closely approaching the 100-hour mark on this game. Christ.
> 
> What's everyone's play time?


I have 60 hours so far. And I caught a Coelacanth.


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

I've been playing for a couple of weeks. My friend code is 0533-4950-1149. Feel free to add me!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

weird, I can't group fruits....


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

^Sometimes you aren't able to, like while your inventory is open while you put stuff in a closet. And you can only group fruits of the same type.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Reading these posts is making me want to buy a 3DS and Animal Crossing. I had Animal Crossing: Wild World for the DS and it was a lot of fun. Unfortunately, I can't afford a 3ds atm


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Love this game 

Playing it now.

Heres my code if anyone wants to add me:

1650 - 1162 - 1313


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally got this! It totally restored my passion for the series, excited like the first AC all over again, after the City Folk flop.

I have oranges and share the town with my brother and sister. I'd like to add people who don't time travel or do cheats like duplicate items. I just enjoy a natural playthrough, so add me prz


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Got my friend code.

5000-2674-8298

Visit me! Or me, you.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay, so i decided on getting this game too. Many of the new releases and upcoming launches made the 3DS a worthwhile investment, and the software exceeded my expectations. I've added the friend-codes listed in this thread, so anyone feel free to add mine: 3497-0353-3432.


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

My Dream Address is 4600-2455-3617 if anyone is interested in seeing my town.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Since I got a 3DS XL, I believe my friend code has changed. I'll change mine and re-add all who are still interested.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

FML.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

^ LOL


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

AlexSky said:


> FML.


LOL I know those feels. My neighbors decide to move in right up close and around my house and my flower field got ruined.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

My friend code is 2836-1463-0831


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine is 5472-7091-3383


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wanting to visit some towns...

My FC is 2380-2682-4175. 

I'll add anybody who posts their code here.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I just added everybody who posted their code on here.


----------

